

How MassHabit made its Android game levels in Adobe Illustrator - benjaminfox
http://masshabit.blogspot.com/2010/11/adobe-illustrator-as-level-editor-for.html

======
statictype
I originally designed levels for my yet-to-be-released iPhone game by coding
the layout by hand using a calculator and pen+paper.

I switched to Inkscape to do level design and then finally spent a couple of
hours banging out a crude designer in html + javascript. That was a major
productivity boost.

------
cageface
I've been working on something similar, using Photoshop's HTML export to
layout a user interface for a VST plugin. Illustrator might be a better tool
though, it seems to be more visually object-oriented.

